

How to multiply 3 digit numbers in a single step  - chegra
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxLhn4cY1hI

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is trivially just the usual long multiplication rearranged.

~~~
chegra
I'm taking the wonderlic tmw, so the speed up will be worth it.

I have always wanted to learn shortcuts to doing basic maths; this is the
first time I'm getting around to do it.

